

How yahoo.com looked from 1996 to 2007 [PICS] - acy
http://axtmag.com/2007/09/15/how-wwwyahoocom-looked-back-in-1996/

======
pg
The earliest ones should have gray backgrounds. No one used white backgrounds
to view the web then.

~~~
far33d
Was it that the backgrounds were gray, or that the default browser background
was gray and no one set bg colors? I remember thinking the weirdest thing
about IE when it came out (or was it another browser?) was that all the
backgrounds were suddenly white.

~~~
pg
The default in the browser was gray. White looked wrong when browsers started
to have that default, because the 0000ff blue links were too bright against
it. Since then a lot of sites have grayed down their link color to compensate.

~~~
far33d
It was better than the early web trend to have awful tiled background images
and unreadable text colors over it.

But now, thanks to the power of myspace, the trend is back and you can see
what surfing "homepages" was like in 1996.

